# TEXT PAD TO EXCEL



## 4els (Dec 4, 2007)

Can any tell if it is possible to convert data in text pad to an excel spreadsheet.
I have info which contains text and numbers I need to be able to add the number.
Info in text pad would look somthing like the following.

route   account   name   cases   pallets    
1234     00021     joe       150       3

page break

route   account   name   cases   pallets    
1235     00222     Fred      200       4


----------



## xenou (Dec 4, 2007)

It looks like you can just open this with Excel...if the file extension is .txt it will start the open text wizard.  You'll just tell Excel to open this as a delimited file and tell Excel the delimiter is a space, and it should work for you.  

I am not familiar with text pad so I don't know the file extension for it, but if it doesn't open, change the extension to .txt and then open the file with Excel.

HTH

Edit: you might also see what you can do with Data | Import Data ... | Import External Data.


----------



## xenou (Dec 4, 2007)

Perhaps I am naive: this site leaves me thinking there's more to textpad than I've dreamed of.  Maybe this will help you anyway - the author provides some detailed steps to follow that will convert your data to a CSV format Excel can use.  I'm not sure how the page breaks will work (perhaps you can find and delete them if they are interfering?)...

http://www.ofzenandcomputing.com/zanswers/80


----------

